# Message from the (Previous) Stig



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

I was in BBC studio last night and managed to get the "old" stig to pass judgement on our cars, this was his response


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice autograph.


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Epic! haha


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

He is a sell out, what a bender!!!!


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

What did he charge you for that?


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Mikeydinho said:


> what a bender!!!!


says the person with that avatar.......^^


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

lol


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

he didn't mention it in his book... or so I've been told... ;-)


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

christer said:


> says the person with that avatar.......^^


And what is wrong with it?


----------



## cows_R_us (Oct 26, 2010)

awsome ......


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Mikeydinho said:


> He is a sell out, what a bender!!!!


Agreed, 100%.

Complete cockbag IMHO.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

What's really sad is that he still signs as the Stig. got nothing else to offer. Lol


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Well what he wrote is truly apostrophic. Apparently there is a rock which belongs to a GTR. I suppose it could be fish or it could be confectionery m'lud.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

By the way I would just like to add that it was I who correctly guessed the lap time at exactly 1 minute 19.7 on the GTROC sweepstake. Who's the Daddy? :clap:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

You only got it right becsaue we all forgot to take into account the extra weight of Ben Collins ego


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL @ the posts in this thread.

Ask yourselves........

Who gets paid shitloads of money to drive the nicest cars in the world?

Who is a better driver than all of you combined?


A few posts from a few muppets on a forum is hardly going to upset Ben Collins is it? He's probably sat there laughing his arse off and thinking "What a pathetic bunch of w*nkers". Because that was my first thought when I read this thread.

Jealous............much? :chairshot :lamer:


----------

